# lathe question-help purchasing one



## marekz (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello all, I dont know if this is the right place for this question but: im looking for a small lathe that i would be able to turn peppermill blanks on and to even try some other projects like small bowls. My budget is a bit slim at the moment for any more shop tools ( the wifes a watchin.lol). Any suggestions on a lathe that would work for me. Also when you buy a lathe , say from HF, what else do i need to buy apart from the stock lathes parts that come with the purchase.. Im learning about the different parts but if i want to turn a peppermill what else would i need to purchase- same question with a bowl blank. The anatomy of the lathe parts confuse at times. Any advice would be appreciated. I was looking at an Harbor Freight cheapy to start with but dont know if they are worth the money.--Thanks-Mark


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 28, 2012)

The following link may help provide some good info, both in choosing a lathe (Getting Started) and in specifications.

http://www.nealaddy.org/node/7
If you are going to be turning bowls I would look for at least
½ HP, a low speed at 500 rpm or less, 2MT’s, and a 1X8 spindle
IMHO the cheapies are just that. You can get a good mini for $400 or less such as this
http://www.amazon.com/RIKON-70-100-12-by-16-Inch-Mini-Lathe/dp/B002FB74YM/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1332983416&sr=1-1
There are also good Jets and Deltas.
I don’t know where you are but check Craigs List. Very good deals from time to time, especially around tax periods.
Here is a very good video by Mike Peace on mounting work (and some general lathe parts terms). About an hour and half so it is very complete.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUXil-5dEeo
BTW, I live outside Charlotte, NC now but for 27 years in Valdosta, where are you?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 28, 2012)

In addition, I'd check with a local turning club… You may find a member who's willing to part with a used lathe after upgrading to something else. I started on the small Rikon, and it's a decent lathe. Jet and Delta both make respectable midi lathes. I'm not as familiar with some of the other brands.

Although a scroll chuck is not a necessity for turning, I sure use mine a lot. I've got a couple of the Grizzly clones of the Vicmarc chuck… It's not a bad chuck for around $100. There's are lots of choices in chucks including some decent packages with multiple jaw sets.

Basic tools… 1/2" bowl gouge, similar sized spindle gouge, parting tool, and perhaps a skew(I like a skew, but others hate them). A roughing gouge is handy for spindle work, but it's not a necessity. The vortex gets deep here… I've got 5 different bowl gouges, and I could use another… There really is no end if you get hooked! I like Doug Thompson's tools(pay for the steel, not for the handle), but there are a number of respectable makers. Lots of folks like the carbide tools since you don't have to sharpen them, but I prefer the more traditional tools since I'm too cheap to buy the inserts.

For peppermills, you'll need the kit specified forstner bits and a bit extender for deep drilling. The chuck and basic tools above will let you finish the job. You can turn a bowl with nothing but a bowl gouge.

Perhaps the most important thing is getting setup to sharpen the tools properly. I like the wolverine/varigrind set up while others get the kit for their Tormek type systems. Some folks sharpen free hand on a grinder, but I don't find it as reliable in my hands for getting a good grind… I like the jigs. No matter how much you invest in tools, it sucks to turn with a dull tool!:dash2:

It's often said that they should just give you the lathe meaning that it's often the cheapest part of the whole equation. I've been turning for about three years now, and I still feel like I'm in the acquisition phase.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2012)

"I've been turning for about three years now, and I still feel like I'm in the acquisition phase" I do not turn but when it comes to obssesions do you ever get out of the acquisition phase??????? I sure know I have not-if fact I think I am getting worse................


----------



## marekz (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you frendz- Mark


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 29, 2012)

The Harbor Freight 5 speed mini lathe is just fine. Its the lathe I own and use and its been great. Its also the exact same lathe sold by Grizzly, Rockler and about 10 other companies. Its also sold for alot more at those other places. I used a 20% off coupon and then purchased a 1 year no questions asked return warranty and it was about $180 out the door.

Depending on the size peppermills you want to turn, you will need to add an extension to your lathe. I'm getting geared up for mills now and had to buy an extension. Rockler is the only place that sells an extension for this particular lathe. Its black and the lathe is green but no biggie. I think the extension was about $70.

For mills, you'll need a chuck, a cone live center, a drill chuck and various size forstners not to mention your chisels and various other lathe accessories. Be warned, lathe tools and accessories will cost you at least twice what you'll spend on the lathe itself. I started with a HF chisel set for about $40. They are the same tools sold through PSI under the Benjamens Best name for much more.

Its a very fun hobby though and is addicting. I only got my lathe in Dec and its the only form of woodworking I have done since!!


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> "I've been turning for about three years now, and I still feel like I'm in the acquisition phase" I do not turn but when it comes to obssesions do you ever get out of the acquisition phase??????? I sure know I have not-if fact I think I am getting worse................



Admitting the problem is the first step… My second step seems to be taking the problem to a new level… Bankruptcy may be the third step.


----------



## davidgiul (Mar 31, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> "I've been turning for about three years now, and I still feel like I'm in the acquisition phase" I do not turn but when it comes to obssesions do you ever get out of the acquisition phase??????? I sure know I have not-if fact I think I am getting worse................


Hi Mike 1950,

Your observation on acquisition phase is so true. I do not think we will ever stop buying tools. I have an additional addiction and that is wood. I sell exotic woods and I do not want to part with any of my inventory.

Dave


----------



## EricJS (Mar 31, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > "I've been turning for about three years now, and I still feel like I'm in the acquisition phase" I do not turn but when it comes to obssesions do you ever get out of the acquisition phase??????? I sure know I have not-if fact I think I am getting worse................
> ...



David,

Now you're talking a language we ALL understand.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll chime in here and cast a vote for Grizzly G0658. It's got a 10" swing and 16" bed. I got mine a few years ago including tools, & jacobs chuck for around $600. Throw in another $100 & you can get a pretty good scroll chuck there too. Of course, I now want/need a Powermatic 3520b. But, if you can't afford a big lathe the Griz will get you into turning at a much cheaper price.


----------

